
How secure is 256 bit security? - snug
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9JGmA5_unY
======
galeaspablo
Videos like these are a nice introduction to the power of cryptography.
Nevertheless, I feel like the wow factor not only gets prioritized, but it
completely takes over the conversation.

There should be more emphasis in how hash functions have been weakened in the
past, how that can still happen today, and what it would mean to the world if
this happened over night (this last point is unlikely, but still not
impossible).

When I first studied cryptography, and Bitcoin, I remember seeing an article
that talked about the lifecycles of hash functions
[http://valerieaurora.org/hash.html](http://valerieaurora.org/hash.html) ...
In my arrogance, I dismissed it. Today I can see how spot on it is.

